# Need engine or engine parts



## driggars (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a Case 530 backhoe loader. I need a rebuildable 159 Gas engine for it, or even a running engine. I also would consider a 188 Diesel

I have one but a box full of the parts got lost!!

Clint


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome DRIGGARS to TF... :cheers:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

BTW, We have some fabulous case experts that will chime in shortly here I am sure!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am sure Caseman will see this and jump right in. I bet he can help you with this Clint.


----------



## driggars (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks guys for the welcome and responses. Yea, I hope I can find either parts or a rebuildable engine and use mine for parts
I bought this tractor from a guy down south of me a few hundred miles, the engine had been taken apart by the previous owner. It was only supposed tto be missing one piston and liner. well, after going thru all the parts, The oil pump, cam, lifters, 3 pistons and rods and a bunch of other nuts and bolts are missing, even part of the rocker assembly.
I bet that there was supposed to be another box, but some how got missed when the guy I hired to go pick it up, gathered up the stuff.
This machine is going to be quiet a project to begin with, without this engine parst problem. The tractor has set probably 20 years, and who knows what else I will find wrong with the running gear?
I would sure hate to have to buy all new parts, hehehehehe, I would probably adapt a V8 Chevy first:lmao:


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

*engine*

I have a rebuildable 188 gas that will bolt in, and give you more hp.


----------



## driggars (Feb 26, 2006)

Mike

OK, let me know where you are and how much, more details, etc.
you can contact me at [email protected]
Thanks
Clint


----------

